# School Caretaker Jobs - How to get them etc



## Mers1 (11 Jul 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone know anything about school caretaker jobs as in:


I assume you apply to the school?
Does it pay well
Working hours.
Any information at all would be helpful.

Many thanks


----------



## Flax (11 Jul 2008)

Mers1 said:


> Does it pay well


 
My gut feeling tells me they do not pay well...


----------



## miselemeas (11 Jul 2008)

Follow this link to give you an idea of the salary scales for caretakers in national schools (updated 1 March 2008), just over €29,100 at the first point on the scale

http://www.education.ie/servlet/blobservlet/caretakers_1979_scheme_scale_front_cover.htm


----------



## birdy (13 Jul 2008)

Not sure if it suit,but on the local free newspaper theree was an advert for school caretaker in Phibblestown, check out


----------



## Mers1 (15 Jul 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies, it didnt dawn on me to check the pay scales on the education website.

Appreciate it.


----------



## A_b (15 Jul 2008)

hours aren't great. Alot of work takes place at weekends and remember when elections are taking place, it is usually the responsibility for the care taker to set up the school for voting - long days!!


----------

